# Cant believe it



## Steff (Jul 3, 2010)

The place i was brought up for 17 years is in the headlines for the wrong reason a guy who came out of prison yesterday seeked revenge on his ex by shooting her in her living room she is in critical condition in hospital and  killing her new b.f.How very tragic he is currently on the run now somewhere in Newcastle.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 3, 2010)

Steffie said:


> The place i was brought up for 17 years is in the headlines for the wrong reason a guy who came out of prison yesterday seeked revenge on his ex by shooting her in her living room she is in critical condition in hospital and  killing her new b.f.How very tragic he is currently on the run now somewhere in Newcastle.



Oh Steffie, I just heard that on the radio on the way home in the car. The police say he is very dangerous, hope you not venturing out tonight hun?


----------



## Donald (Jul 3, 2010)

hope they catch him it some times put people in the area on edge,till they are caught


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Oh Steffie, I just heard that on the radio on the way home in the car. The police say he is very dangerous, hope you not venturing out tonight hun?



No hun im not thank goodness, it was weird how the old gray matter worked but i was wanting my lad in from playing out preety sharpish.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 3, 2010)

Steffie said:


> No hun im not thank goodness, it was weird how the old gray matter worked but i was wanting my lad in from playing out preety sharpish.



Dont blame you hun


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 3, 2010)

I think you will probably be safe if the guy has got the revenge he wanted to, but you are wise to be carefull at any time.

I live quite near Belmarsh Prison in South East London. We know someone has got out when we hear the helicopters, but we are assured this is one of the safest places to live.

Hubby lived very close to Wormwood Scrubs Prison in West London for many years and didn't have any problems when inmates decided to go for a walk.


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Update- the guy on the run has shot a police officer who is now in a serious condition happened at 00.45 hmmm.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I live quite near Belmarsh Prison in South East London. We know someone has got out when we hear the helicopters, but we are assured this is one of the safest places to live.
> 
> Hubby lived very close to Wormwood Scrubs Prison in West London for many years and didn't have any problems when inmates decided to go for a walk.



Caroline, everything I have seen on this story says that the man was released from prison, not escaped. But if Im wrong, Im happy to retract that!

Just to reasurre you about the helicopters, Im pretty sure too that no-one has escaped from Belmarsh since 1997, so I dont think there is too many "walk abouts" as you call them


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

The man was _released _on Thursday.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought so. What a horrid turn of events. Must be quite a shock when its in your local area Steff.


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I thought so. What a horrid turn of events. Must be quite a shock when its in your local area Steff.



Yeah im waiting on them releasing the name of the dead man i may well know him.


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

update

The guy is still on the run, OH said someone must be sheilding him being on the run for that long he must be hiding somewhere.The ex gf he shot has a 19 month old daughter i hope she pulls through


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

update now is he has declared war on the police and said he will not stop killing  until he is dead, they suspect he robbed a fisn and chip shop in newcastle as the description matches up to him.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've been watching it on the news it's such a tragic story I hope he doesn't kill any police officers


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> I've been watching it on the news it's such a tragic story I hope he doesn't kill any police officers



he wrote a 9 page letter and in it said the public need not fear me but the police should, if the public need not fear why did he kill a member of the public , his exes bf .


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

update - day 7
 breaking news


police are in negotiations at the moment with a man fitting moats description, he is contained and  now it is just waiting for moat to make up his mind, he is trapped now he has 2 choice surrender or dont.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 9, 2010)

Really....?? Lets hope it is him, hands himself in and then gets the electric chair!! Thanks for the update....its better than the TV!

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Really....?? Lets hope it is him, hands himself in and then gets the electric chair!! Thanks for the update....its better than the TV!
> 
> Bernie xx



no probs ... try my best


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 9, 2010)

yes its him!


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

Any more updates hun? Sisters watching Miss Congeniality so cnt watch tv at mo lol x


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> yes its him!



food and water has now been delivered to him, laced with arsenicke i hope


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

paul gascoinge has now turned up at the corden claiming  to be moats mate.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Im watching sky news are doing live coverage


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Im watching sky news are doing live coverage



or just come into my thread lol


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Sky news are reporting that Paul gascoign has arrived at a police cordon claiming to be Moats friend....? How bizzare???


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Steffie said:


> or just come into my thread lol



lol  thank god they have got him.


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Steffie said:


> paul gascoinge has now turned up at the corden claiming  to be moats mate.





Sugarbum said:


> Sky news are reporting that Paul gascoign has arrived at a police cordon claiming to be Moats friend....? How bizzare???



yeah what can he do offer him a drink or something , very weird.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

What the ........ errrr random!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 9, 2010)

They have just played a radio clip of gazza who states he knew him in newcastle in the 80's. Gazza is clearly slurring his words badly...


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

copied from sky news website

Tom@Sky: Former England footballer Paul Gascoigne suggested to Metro Radio he had brought the wanted man a "can of lager, some chicken, a mobile phone and something to keep warm".


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> copied from sky news website
> 
> Tom@Sky: Former England footballer Paul Gascoigne suggested to Metro Radio he had brought the wanted man a "can of lager, some chicken, a mobile phone and something to keep warm".



of course lol we must keep the murdering piece of &%^$?"% happy , he will be asking for him to get scrabble and a rubber ring in next.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

SkyNewsMidlands: gazza has told real radio he knew Raoul Moat when he was a bouncer and says he's a gentleman.


errr I don't sodding think so !!!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> SkyNewsMidlands: gazza has told real radio he knew Raoul Moat when he was a bouncer and says he's a gentleman.
> 
> 
> errr I don't sodding think so !!!!



he then needs to look up the word gentleman as i dont think what follows is a murderer. 


weirdos


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

hahaha
brilliant

Reacting with shock to the news Gascoigne was in Rothbury, his agent Kenny Shepherd said: "He's doing what? I am sitting having an evening meal in Majorca. I'm speechless."


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 9, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> hahaha
> brilliant
> 
> Reacting with shock to the news Gascoigne was in Rothbury, his agent Kenny Shepherd said: "He's doing what? I am sitting having an evening meal in Majorca. I'm speechless."




Hahahaha, priceless!! Whats happening Steffie? You are my Little Miss Update


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

I think steffie has gone to bed. I'm watching it on http://news.sky.com/sky-news/app/liveTV/liveTv.html?lid=Live_TV_Popup&lpos=Video_Hub and reading on http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...aoul_Moat_And_He_Is_Holding_A_Gun_To_His_Head


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 9, 2010)

Arrr thanks for that Loubie.....just turned it on now. Gosh it could go on all night...i think i may go to bed too!

Whats all that rubbish about Gazza...jeez...i wouldn't want to be associated with this murderous a******e!! He must be drunk!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2010)

And this morning i wake to find Moat has killed himself, no surprise there he had all the makings of a coward.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2010)

Steffie said:


> And this morning i wake to find Moat has killed himself, no surprise there he had all the makings of a coward.



Better that I think than the taxpayers funding his incarceration for the remainder of his life. Someone on Twitter suggested that once Gazza claimed to be his friend he must have just decided to do the decent thing...


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Better that I think than the taxpayers funding his incarceration for the remainder of his life. Someone on Twitter suggested that once Gazza claimed to be his friend he must have just decided to do the decent thing...



yeah i have had that joke


----------



## Copepod (Jul 10, 2010)

A very sad situation - what's done is done, but there are lots of people left behind, bereaved in the case of the family of the boyfriend, with life-changing injuries in the case of the girlfriend and policeman, plus all those who deal professionally with the aftermath. I can still remember being a student nurse in a London A&E in 1987 when a stabbing victim was brought in, died, despite all attempts, then helping a policewoman to cover the victim's hands with plastic bags to preserve forensic evidence, in case victim had scratched attacker. 

Having visited families and schools in every part of Gateshead, I was irritated by the lack of precise reporting of areas etc - if it were London, they would have stated the Borough and / or area, but "Gateshead" can mean either the entire Council area or the centre of the city. At least they managed to distinguish between Gateshead and Newcastle upon Tyne, although there is a combined campaign to market "Newcastle Gateshead". 

Reporting precision seemed to improve once the action moved to Rothbury, Coquetdale, Northumberland and Newcastle General Hospital - the A&E entrance hasn't changed since I worked there and visited research volunteers more recently. I really hope that people don't only link the place with this event, and don't stay away from such a wonderful part of the world for visiting, sightseeing, outdoor activities etc. Sadly, places like Aberfan, Hungerford, Kings Cross underground, Dunblane, Lockerbie, West Cumbria are known first for their disasters of various types.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 10, 2010)

Glad the situation is over with, can't have been pleasant for the residents there at all!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jul 10, 2010)

Eeeh, the policeman was shot right near where I used to live (West Denton).

I see the news are reporting that he was from a deprived area in Newcastle.  Well, from their own story, he was from Fenham - and Fenham's far from the worst place in Newcastle - had they said Scotswood or Benwell, or Cowgate perhaps, I'd have understood the deprived bit!

I feel very sorry for him and his family, and those of his victims too.  But to blame it on steroids and the area where he lived is just ridiculous.  He was clearly very mentally ill.


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Eeeh, the policeman was shot right near where I used to live (West Denton).
> 
> I see the news are reporting that he was from a deprived area in Newcastle.  Well, from their own story, he was from Fenham - and Fenham's far from the worst place in Newcastle - had they said Scotswood or Benwell, or Cowgate perhaps, I'd have understood the deprived bit!
> 
> I feel very sorry for him and his family, and those of his victims too.  But to blame it on steroids and the area where he lived is just ridiculous.  He was clearly very mentally ill.



I dont feel sorry for him but i do for his victims victims family and his own mother, many mentally ill people are in the world but they do not go around killing people.I agree theres FAR worse places then denton.


----------



## Donald (Jul 10, 2010)

Right I know this is was a very serious situation and I'm glad it is over with no one else getting hurt. Now due to the size of the operation to catch him I wander how much the final bill will come to I think it will run in to quite a few  ??million considering the size of operation and all the personal involved.It is going to take a while for the area to settle back into normality I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2010)

Donald said:


> Right I know this is was a very serious situation and I'm glad it is over with no one else getting hurt. Now due to the size of the operation to catch him I wander how much the final bill will come to I think it will run in to quite a few  ??million considering the size of operation and all the personal involved.It is going to take a while for the area to settle back into normality I'm sure you know what I mean.



Definetly the places where things  happened r.e birtley and rothbury will always be known now for Raoul Moat.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks god its all over and a relief that no officers were shot or injured, or had to pull the trigger in the stand-off. The pressure in that situation must have been intense.

I soon got side tracked though...sky news as it was reporting on Raoul Moat live, was running another story across the bottom of the screen and 2 people were shot in Brixton last night.....

....Im wondering how long its taking Gazza to get back down south and offer chicken, a mobile phone and a can of lager to Brixton??


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Thanks god its all over and a relief that no officers were shot or injured, or had to pull the trigger in the stand-off. The pressure in that situation must have been intense.
> 
> I soon got side tracked though...sky news as it was reporting on Raoul Moat live, was running another story across the bottom of the screen and 2 people were shot in Brixton last night.....
> 
> ....Im wondering how long its taking Gazza to get back down south and offer chicken, a mobile phone and a can of lager to Brixton??


----------

